# Mahler's 2nd for 2 Pianos



## bigham45 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello all,

I have stumbled upon the full score of this symphony for 2 pianos; my question: does anyone know where I can find a recording of this symphony for 2 pianos?? 

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated!! I have checked out Naxos and have "googled" it to no avail...yet. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

You probably won't find it anywhere. I myself have seen a lot of diffrent transcriptions of Mahler for piano or two pianos, but big labels don't record such stuff, just like they do not record two pianos reduction of Rachmaninoff piano concertos, they are written so people can play it for their own pleasure or perform it without orchestra in academic exams etc.


----------



## bigham45 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. I had figured there was no such recording, but it never hurts to ask!


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

Not exactly what you want, but close
https://www.melbarecordings.com.au/catalogue/album/mahler-symphony-no-2-resurrection


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2014)

I would think that Mahler would be one of the least reducible composers out there. Based on the available score, I guess you could transcribe a Mahler symphony for 2 pianos - but why would you want to? Mahler was no minimalist.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

DrMike said:


> I would think that Mahler would be one of the least reducible composers out there. Based on the available score, I guess you could transcribe a Mahler symphony for 2 pianos - but why would you want to? Mahler was no minimalist.


Indeed. Half the enjoyment lies with the orchestration.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

bigham45 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have stumbled upon the full score of this symphony for 2 pianos; my question: does anyone know where I can find a recording of this symphony for 2 pianos??
> 
> ...


Opie, your last post was this one, but anyway, here you go. :tiphat:

http://www.allmusic.com/album/mahler-symphony-no-2-mw0001971460


----------

